# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Schladming Planai vs. Zauchensee

## klamsi

Steh vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung, soll ich morgen auf die Planai fahren oder doch lieber nach Zauchensee.  :Confused:   :Wink: 

Persönlich kenne ich die Planai im Winter nicht, jetzt hätte mich interessiert ob jemand dazu einen Kommentar abgeben könnte obs was kann z.B. im vergleich zu Zauchensee.
Wo Parkt ma am besten wenn ma auf die Planai fährt, im Zielstadion wie im Sommer wirds ja ned spielen.  :Smile: 
Kann ma da a herumschaukeln? Pisten sind anspruchsvoll oder eher für die ganze Familie? 

Kurze Kommentare was ihr bevorzugt und warum wären super.

thx  :Beer:

----------


## georg

Planai oder Zauchensee? Hm.. -> Obertauern.  :Smile: 
Warum? Weil es billiger ist. Und weiter oben.
Wenn das Wetter oben schlecht ist dann Planai. Warum? Weil Zauchensee auch oben ist.
Ich mag weder Planai noch Zauchensee richtig. Einfach so halt. Obertauern ist mir auch umsympathisch aber auf Grund des geilen Geländes sehe ich über diesen Proloskiortgedingsbumbumse hinweg. Versuche ich zumindest.

edit und PS: Wenn Mädls mit sind, dann fahr Zauchensee. Mädls finden Zauchensee romantischer - zumindest die, die ich kenn - und es geht meist nicht so ein kalter Wind.  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

Nana keine Mädls.  :Wink: 

Ok, also im Prinzip wurscht was? 
Sympathisch ist mir ja auch kein Skigebit in der gegend aber zur Auswahl steht morgen nur Planai oder Zauchensee. 

Wo Parkt ma denn dann bei der Planai am besten? Auf dem großen Parkplatz im Ort oder außerhalb?

----------


## georg

Schladming parken ist ein Problem. Ich würd einfach dem Parkleitsystem nachfahren weil die haben eh Busse. Damit isses wurscht.

----------


## DirtMerchant

die haben doch eh a riesen parkhaus gebaut, oder is die sauteuer?-> zauch kostet die parkgarage nix!

----------

